# Is detailing world old news



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope this thread is allowed, ive noticed lately that there doesnt seem to be the same amount of posts and threads compared to a couple of years ago. Maybe its just me but are people using other types of media as their detailing go to.

I still only use detailing world but do watch a few vids on youtube.

Ive looked on other facebook forums but it tends to attract a different clientlle which im not fond of lets say.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I think its just the holidays.
I'm sure posts will pick up again after the new year


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

You need to come on here more. Somebody posted the same a few weeks ago. :lol:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

It is quiet on here of late. Just the time of year (Winter generally) + Holidays i think. When the sun starts shining again this place will be rammed.......


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

The guys are correct, forum participation does seem to drop off at this time of year, I suppose that's down to less car cleaning, so less questions.

I think the only exception at this time of year is the DW Mega Christmas Giveaway thread.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> You need to come on here more. Somebody posted the same a few weeks ago. :lol:


I was thinking the same thing :lol:



Clean-my-sxi said:


> I hope this thread is allowed, ive noticed lately that there doesnt seem to be the same amount of posts and threads compared to a couple of years ago. Maybe its just me but are people using other types of media as their detailing go to.
> 
> I still only use detailing world but do watch a few vids on youtube.
> 
> Ive looked on other facebook forums but it tends to attract a different clientlle which im not fond of lets say.


Here's the post Darlofan refers to :thumb:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=424040


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

A big part is the time of the year, but there's also no denying the effect social media has had on forums over the past 10 years!

That said, I've been around the internet, and forums for 20 years or more, and a lot of them have gone. It says something that the DW forum is still going!

Oh, and let's not forget the fountain of info stored on here. Plus how easy it is to search for anything you may need (whereas social media is a PITA to look back even just for a "thread" you posted last week)


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

ive seen this on other forums - facebook groups, whatsapp, insta, etc all having an impact on more classical forums


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Posts on here and other traditional forums I’m on have dropped. I put it down to other social media platforms where it’s easier to set up and for for users to post, especially pictures etc


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm in the quality over quantity and spin smoke and mirrors sites.

For me, the depth of knowledge on here and the willingness to share and discuss is phenomenal.

That makes it a great site, one that I'm happy and proud to be a part of.

If other folks want blitz, bling and no substance them by all means go elsewhere. IMHO there's way too much style over substance, bodge it and run and "dumbing down" in all walks of life these days.

Andy.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> Oh, and let's not forget the fountain of info stored on here. Plus how easy it is to search for anything you may need (whereas social media is a PITA to look back even just for a "thread" you posted last week)


100% agree. It's an amazing resource and the people on here are a great friendly, helpful bunch (most of the time.....


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

AndyN01 said:


> I'm in the quality over quantity and spin smoke and mirrors sites.
> 
> For me, the depth of knowledge on here and the willingness to share and discuss is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


When I decided to start taking car cleaning seriously again back in June, I finally made my first post on here - despite being a lurker since 2006!

I also joined a couple of "detailing" pages on facebook at the same time,

The difference in quality between them and here is night and day.

For a start if you're doing something that's wrong, or perceived to be wrong you're likely to get a polite bit of advice on here as to how maybe you could improve your technique to get even better results.

On many of the FB pages you'll be met with ridicule from many, and pictures of people's cars that bear no relevance to what you're discussing......


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We discussed this a few weeks back - please check the details in the thread


----------

